# 240 Piranha tank



## Pacficco (Aug 7, 2003)

Pics are kinda dark but here you go


----------



## Pacficco (Aug 7, 2003)

1 more


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice I think,







a little dark.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

How about this?


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

nice !!!, how many P's you got in there?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Not perfect, but still better, imho...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

btw: that's an awesome tank you got








How many and what fish you have in there?
And any chance you can post a full tank pic?


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Not perfect, but still better, imho...


 Yeah! now we are talking







How big are they?


----------



## Pacficco (Aug 7, 2003)

I have

6 Cariba ranging from 6"to 3"
4 Reds 4" to 3"
1 Tenzi 6-7"
1 Super Red 3-4"

I was plannig on adding more, but now im thinking about moving then to another tank and trying to breed spilos. Well see what happens, I usually change my mind atleast 10 times before I do something.


----------



## Pacficco (Aug 7, 2003)

and thanks Judazzz for the re-size


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

is that a fake plant? If so, where did you get it?


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

Swwwwwwwwwwwweeet.

<sigh> my dream tank......


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

> is that a fake plant? If so, where did you get it?


It looks like Giant Bamboo 36" made by Fancy Plants u get them at Big Al's or have ur LFS order them for u, I've got 4 of them in my 125. Nice tank by the way how about a full tank shot.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice tank,fish and setup...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Indeed a nice shoal!!!







Would you happen to have a full tank shot by chance??


----------



## Pacficco (Aug 7, 2003)

I dont have any full shot shot, I just took those thsi morring. I'll take some soon.

I got the plant from aqurium center in randlestown maryland. Great store.

I'm about to hook up a wet/dry on this tank, hopefully this weekend. Then I'll get some full tank pictures of all my tanks.









Thanks for all the complements everyone!

PS here a couple pic of my dogs also


----------



## Pacficco (Aug 7, 2003)

The first one is Jazzman (Jazz)

This is Jordan


----------



## Rhombeus_Fr (Jun 29, 2003)

This is Iron :


----------



## Pacficco (Aug 7, 2003)

that is a very nice looking dog.


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

I'd really like to see a full tank shot


----------



## DEVILDOG (Aug 21, 2003)

Pacficco Nice as tank. I wish I had the space for something like that. The secound dog is he an American?

Hey Rhom nice pit and I love that name I will have to use it for my next male.

Here is a pic of Bucket. My Old English.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Nice setup


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

Very nice !!!


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

Tank is awesome...full tank shot would be great...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

how did it go from a nice tank to dogs


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Cograts...more pics please...







!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

NICE P's


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2003)

Death in # said:


> how did it go from a nice tank to dogs


and also under Piranha Pictures and Videos









Pacficco, just be subjective sometimes.

nice setup you have there


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

Nice Setup


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

looks real good. Congrats


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

looks real nice! i cant wait to see the full tank shot!


----------



## Pacficco (Aug 7, 2003)

Sorry no new pic today, Its going to have to wait till after the hurricane


----------



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)

Jordan's a good lookn american bull...here's a pic of of girl marlie


----------

